# Renting darkroom space



## monkeykoder (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm taking an introductory B&W class but sadly it will be over at the end of this semester.  I don't have space to do a full on darkroom at my apartment so I was wondering do places that rent out darkroom space still exist?  I was figuring on developing negatives at home and renting a darkroom to make prints.  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## jedithebomber (Mar 22, 2008)

Good Luck I am looking for the same thing since I am moving in a coupple months, I have found most places that did rent darkroom space have either stopped or are planning to stop. Listings I have found in my area seem to be out of date. 

This link may be of some use...

http://yp.tahoebonanza.com/Folsom--2C+CA/Photographic+Dark+Room+Rental.zq.html


----------



## doobs (Mar 22, 2008)

Most places do it. Just ask.

I use a pro lab's darkroom down the street.


----------



## compur (Mar 22, 2008)

Try:

Photosource Darkroom
6346 Elvas Ave.
Sacramento, CA 95819
916-454-5134


----------



## doobs (Mar 23, 2008)

compur said:


> Try:
> 
> Photosource Darkroom
> 6346 Elvas Ave.
> ...



Woah! That's where I go!

Didn't see you were a Sacramentan, monkeykoder. The Darkroom/Photosource is a great place and you can rent out their darkroom.

Their fees are (off the top of my head):
$10/hr to print Black and White
$.50 for kept 8x10's
$.75 for kept 11x14's


----------



## monkeykoder (Mar 23, 2008)

And it is a mile or less from where I'm living right now.


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 24, 2008)

sometimes i edit my photos with the lights off... i'm kind of a purist


----------



## TheOtherBob (Mar 24, 2008)

On a very similar note, does anyone know of any place in New York City they can recommend?


----------



## compur (Mar 25, 2008)

Have you searched the net for darkroom rentals?


----------



## monkeykoder (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah the next closest is in Folsom.


----------



## Helen B (Mar 26, 2008)

TheOtherBob said:


> On a very similar note, does anyone know of any place in New York City they can recommend?



Friends of mine use Printspace on 7th & 19th and the Camera Club - which works out well if you use the darkrooms a lot.

There's also My Own Colorlab at 18 W 27th St Fl 3, New York (212) 696-4107.

Best,
Helen


----------



## TheOtherBob (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks, Helen!


----------

